# Band thickness



## Relivechildhood (Dec 12, 2021)

Hey Folks,

When shooting 3/8 (9.5mm) steel, 0.6mm should be the ideal thickness ,right? 
But if we were to compare 0.5mm and 0.7mm bands for shooting 3/8 steel, assume everything else is the same, both using 20mm-14mm taper, 0.7mm bands will generate more speed than 0.5mm bands do, right? 
Thanks and happy shooting
Alan


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

It depends on the particular latex and taper. As a general rule of thumb 0.6 should be fine. I often get 3/8 steel moving really well with 0 5 latex.


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

For some reason new shooters get stuck on the thicker is better, or the 0.7mm is the standard for 3/8" I did the same for about a year. Once you go thinner, you never look back. Yes, there are a lot of variables that need to be met. Rarely does anyone comment on all of them and only refer to the thickness. HDF is absolutely correct, and 0.5 mm latex is awesome for 3/8" steel ammo. In fact, it is awesome for 7/16" and even 1/2" steel ammo. Just depends on the taper size and draw length. All latex is not equal but generally speaking thinner latex will retract faster than thicker. So, once you get the right combination of band width, taper, and active length for ANY latex, it will work well. Thinner latex just feels soooo good to pull and the shooting experience is nicer.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I completely agree with what was stated above, I like it thinner now too I have moved down to .4 and .45 for my lighter ammo and it shoots just as fast as the thicker latex shot it.


----------



## Relivechildhood (Dec 12, 2021)

vince4242 said:


> I completely agree with what was stated above, I like it thinner now too I have moved down to .4 and .45 for my lighter ammo and it shoots just as fast as the thicker latex shot it.


0.4mm shoots 3/8 steel fast as well? What taper? Thanks


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I guess I wasn't clear with my statement. I use the .4 for quarter inch steel and I'm sure it work for 8 mm as well.
And as somewhere else stated above not all latex is recreated the same. A simple shot is a great starting off point and a very high quality latex, but there are some other really good ones like BSB that I've tried work really great as well.


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

A good starting point for 3/8 ammo is 20/15 mm regardless of latex brand or thickness. The key variable that is often overlooked is the draw length. Thinner latex will stretch more than thick. So you have to make the active length to fit you and get the performance. Don’t be shy about making the band shorter to a 5:1 or more stretch ratio. If you have problems with bands breaking, there are another set of reasons other than stretch ratio.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm almost embarrassed to say, I don't even know what thickness I use, TBG exclusively.

I have a few rolls of various colored Precise, from a few years ago, vacuum sealed, but I haven't even cracked them open yet.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Current favorite for 3/8 steel is Sumieke .45 cut 1/2" straight, 14" active, 70" full butterfly. Easy draw and very fast.


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

Palmettoflyer said:


> A good starting point for 3/8 ammo is 20/15 mm regardless of latex brand or thickness. *The key variable that is often overlooked is the draw length.* Thinner latex will stretch more than thick. So you have to make the active length to fit you and get the performance. Don’t be shy about making the band shorter to a 5:1 or more stretch ratio. If you have problems with bands breaking, there are another set of reasons other than stretch ratio.


This. I started shooting with a floating anchor a few weeks ago, it added about 20-30cm to my former draw length with a fixed face anchor. I now get very good speed with 7/8mm ammo with some very light .50 bands, tapered like 18-12, 17-11, 16.10. Sumeike, BSB, Snipersling, Falcon, you name it.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Don't worry to much about speed. It's about adapting to your setup, environment and conditions.

Many here have speed freak badges, but probably are not general target shooting with those speeds, I know I don't. When I tested my normal setup for can plinking, I think I was 220fps. I can shoot much faster but with less control and confidence.

Take a few practice shoots with any given setup, adjust and you should be able to hit whatever you are targeting.


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

brucered said:


> Don't worry to much about speed. It's about adapting to your setup, environment and conditions.
> 
> Many here have speed freak badges, but probably are not general target shooting with those speeds, I know I don't. When I tested my normal setup for can plinking, I think I was 220fps. I can shoot much faster but with less control and confidence.
> 
> Take a few practice shoots with any given setup, adjust and you should vale to hit whatever you are targeting.


This. I'm not a speedfreak at all, but my setups work best between 230-280fps (7/8mm ammo, I get the 9mm close to 220, but I have a cut in mind that brings the speed up to 230-240). I get these speeds with a very light draw, 19-20cm active. This is not crazy fast, but I like my left index finger not to be hurt for no reason... Speed isn't everything, but a certain speed is neccesary to dial in your shooting. I'm happy with everything above 230fps, for each type of ammo I have -.177, 7mm, 8mm, 9mm, 10mm.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

brucered said:


> Don't worry to much about speed. It's about adapting to your setup, environment and conditions.
> 
> Many here have speed freak badges, but probably are not general target shooting with those speeds, I know I don't. When I tested my normal setup for can plinking, I think I was 220fps. I can shoot much faster but with less control and confidence.
> 
> Take a few practice shoots with any given setup, adjust and you should vale to hit whatever you are targeting.



Well said! I do have a 300 badge and think about trying for a 400 on some days. And I love using my chronograph. My setups include everyday setups are easy to pull, hold steady, and ami well with. These include a rig for 3/8" that shoots around 230 fps and another for 5/16" that is around 250-260 fps. No way I could be half as accurate with setups that were maxed for speed.


----------



## Relivechildhood (Dec 12, 2021)

High Desert Flipper said:


> Well said! I do have a 300 badge and think about trying for a 400 on some days. And I love using my chronograph. My setups include everyday setups are easy to pull, hold steady, and ami well with. These include a rig for 3/8" that shoots around 230 fps and another for 5/16" that is around 250-260 fps. No way I could be half as accurate with setups that were maxed for speed.


Thank you for the input. What is your setup for shooting 3/8 steel at 230 fps?


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Precise 0.55 or sniper yellow 0.5 or 0.6 (24-16 tapers) will all do it depending on elongation factor and draw length Right now I am using sniper yellow 0.6 at a pretty relaxed 500% elongation and getting there. With this setup these bands last a very long time.


----------



## Relivechildhood (Dec 12, 2021)

Thank you very much. I tried 24-18 mm 0.5 mm and I liked it. Not as heavy as 19-14 mm 0.7mm when drawing. And it generated good speed though I don’t have a chrony to see the actual speed


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

It is amazing to see the speed bands with relatively light draws can achieve. Especially when the ammo weighs less than half a pound. The bigger balls do need heftier bands, but regular ammo can fly really well with easy to pull, hold, and aim bands.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

tool said:


> This. I started shooting with a floating anchor a few weeks ago, it added about 20-30cm to my former draw length with a fixed face anchor. I now get very good speed with 7/8mm ammo with some very light .50 bands, tapered like 18-12, 17-11, 16.10. Sumeike, BSB, Snipersling, Falcon, you name it.


How did the change to floating anchor go about accurate? Same accurate than fixed? I have a very short draw length, about 14-15cm active band, and I had thought about changing to floating anchor to get more speed (now cheekbone).


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

MATCHING BANDS THICKNESS TO AMMO
==================================
0.4 mm - 0.5 mm for 6 mm and 7 mm ammo (Target Shooting)
0.5 mm - 0.6 mm for 8 mm ammo (Target Shooting)
0.6 mm - 0.8 mm for 9 mm 9.5 mm ammo (Hunting)
0.8 mm - 1.0 mm for 10,11 mm Steel or Lead ammo (Hunting short range)

0.5 mm perfect for 8-8.5mm steel ball or lead
0.6 mm perfect for 9-9.5mm steel ball or lead
0.7 mm perfect for 10-10.5mm steel ball or lead
0.8 mm perfect for 11mm or bigger mm steel ball or lead

peace


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

Rb1984 said:


> How did the change to floating anchor go about accurate? Same accurate than fixed? I have a very short draw length, about 14-15cm active band, and I had thought about changing to floating anchor to get more speed (now cheekbone).


It took a while, I tried it two times, the first time I made many mistakes and stuck with the short draw. I then re-watched Bill Hays' videos and got it. After one week or so, I hit even better than with the short draw I used for months. I'm not as consistent as I like to be, but I shoot 'till August or September 2021, don't know exactly, so theres a lot of practice in front of me. We've had very bad weather here in Autumn and Winter, so I couldn't shoot as much as I wanted. It's all about practice, moreso when you try to learn a new style.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

tool said:


> It took a while, I tried it two times, the first time I made many mistakes and stuck with the short draw. I then re-watched Bill Hays' videos and got it. After one week or so, I hit even better than with the short draw I used for months. I'm not as consistent as I like to be, but I shoot 'till August or September 2021, don't know exactly, so theres a lot of practice in front of me. We've had very bad weather here in Autumn and Winter, so I couldn't shoot as much as I wanted. It's all about practice, moreso when you try to learn a new style.


I'll definitely give it a try, who doesn't want some extra speed? Is the speed increase from short to large draw noticeable very much?

How far do you draw, up to your shoulder more or less?


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

Yes, up to the shoulder, maybe a bit further. 
Speed increased, yes, but I also could use lighter bands. To get some good speed with a short draw (mine is/was about 26-27 inches) I had to cut bands that were uncomfortable to shoot (for me). The switch to Bill Hays' style made my whole shooting more fun. Lighter draw, more speed, good accuracy. I guess it's just the right way to shoot for me, others prefer other methods.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

tool said:


> Yes, up to the shoulder, maybe a bit further.
> Speed increased, yes, but I also could use lighter bands. To get some good speed with a short draw (mine is/was about 26-27 inches) I had to cut bands that were uncomfortable to shoot (for me). The switch to Bill Hays' style made my whole shooting more fun. Lighter draw, more speed, good accuracy. I guess it's just the right way to shoot for me, others prefer other methods.


I also have about this draw lenght. What active band do you used with the short draw? I use to cut 14cm active band.


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

Depends on the band. Snipersling black [email protected], BSB white and Sumeike [email protected], and Falcon [email protected] Tapers were 20-10 for 7-8mm ammo most of the time.
I still have one frame banded up like this, WASP Enzo, SS black .50, [email protected] active. I grabbed it a few minutes ago, it shoots good, but it just doesn't feel right for me anymore.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

tool said:


> Depends on the band. Snipersling black [email protected], BSB white and Sumeike [email protected], and Falcon [email protected] Tapers were 20-10 for 7-8mm ammo most of the time.
> I still have one frame banded up like this, WASP Enzo, SS black .50, [email protected] active. I grabbed it a few minutes ago, it shoots good, but it just doesn't feel right for me anymore.
> View attachment 363855


Thanks for the info, i will try same setup 20-10 taper with BSB white .50 that I have👍 Good frame, I would like have it in blue. Green also nice, you have made me doubt what color to buy it lol.


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

20-10 is not the most durable taper, but it's fast.


----------

